# RS232 ansprechen unter C



## willen (15. September 2004)

Hallo... habe nicht die möglichkeit zu suchen ob schon was zum Thema im Forum steht. (Server überlasstet)

Möchte mit folgenden Parametern:

Baud 9600, datenbit 8, non parity, Stopbit 1 eine Schnittstelle z.b. Com 1 unter c programmiert ansprechen.
Kann mir jemand erklären welche Header Dateien  ich laden muß und wie ich das  ganz einfach programmiere?

;;-)


----------



## a_d (15. September 2004)

Hi,

ich weiß das nicht mehr auswendig, aber ich hab folgendes verwendet:

http://www.codeproject.com/system/serial.asp 

Damit kann man so ziemlich alles mit der seriellen Schnittstelle anfangen und lernt  teilweise auch die Hintergründe.
Wer es einfacher will, kann auch hier mal reinschauen:
Serielle Schnittstelle 

Gruß Andi


----------



## willen (15. September 2004)

danke 
Leider ist das C++ objektorientiert damit kann ich in ANSI - C nicht viel anfangen.


----------



## a_d (15. September 2004)

Oh, sorry, aber du könntest dir doch auch nur die einzelnen Befehle herauspicken, ohne die Klassen zu übernehmen. 
Irgendwie kann man die serielle Schnittstelle, glaube ich, auch mit fopen usw. ansprechen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------

